# White & Purple Photo



## robertojorge (Apr 28, 2011)

Photos of these beautiful white flowers with a purple button at the middle were taken at Praia do Vau near Portimão.​


----------



## JBArts (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the composition of this image. The flower is so refreshing to look at with its purple and white combination. Anyway, did you apply any post processing in it? Good job.


----------



## robertojorge (Apr 28, 2011)

Thx for your feedback JB.

I did a little bit of post production in photoshop, changed the lightness and contrast a little bit from the original.

Regards


----------



## Fleacz (Apr 28, 2011)

wow I really like the color composition! what was the f-stop when you took this picture??


----------



## robertojorge (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey,  thx

Ill leave here the info about the shot:

Camera: Nikon D5000
F-Stop: F/13
Exposure time: 1/50
ISO: 200
Focal Lenght: 200mm
Flash: No

Regards


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 3, 2011)

Hey, I like the colors and how soft the pedals look but since there isn't an area thats in focus it doesn't work for me. Do you have where the middle is in focus?


----------



## robertojorge (May 10, 2011)

Hey, tnx for your comments.

I have another photo that is in focus here Photo , hope it helps.

Regards

RJ


----------

